#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Στεγάνωση: Στεγάνωση υπογείου

## sundance

εδαφοπλακα: μπαινει μεμβρανη αποστραγγιστικη (αυγουλιερα) αλλα κατα την τοποθετηση τι κανουμε στα σημεια του οπλισμου των υποστυλωματων? παζλ?  :Γέλιο: 

τοιχωματα υπογειου: επαλειφομενο τσιμεντοειδες απο την εξω πλευρα, αλλα στον αρμο εργασιας μεταξυ πεδιλοδοκου και βασης τοιψωματων υπογειου τι κανουμε? waterstop/μπετονιτιικο κορδονι? στην πραξη γινεται ή φευγει απο την θεση του κατα την σκυροδετηση? υπαρχει καποια φωτο κατα την τοποθετηση του?

----------


## Xάρης

Ψάξε στον ιστότοπο της Macon. Έχουν πολύ υλικό για διάβασμα.
Π.χ. για warterstops δες ΕΔΩ.
Τηλεφώνησέ τους στο 2310.428.900 και ρώτα τους.

Και αν θες, γράφεις και εδώ στο φόρουμ αυτά που έμαθες.

----------

